# MxM RP Ideas (NSFW, Furry On Human)



## Wolf22red (Feb 11, 2020)

Okay so I am in a NSFW RP mood and wanted to do some MxM RPs as well as Furry on Human. So I have some ideas which I will list by their setting (fantasy, sci-fi, etc....) and a brief summary of the the idea. I hope that someone will be interested in doing one of the RPs with me.
The ideas are organized with the Furry character (you) being prior to the X and the human character (me) being after the X.
Example: Furry x Human

*Fantasy Ideas*
1: A thief x a servant - This one has a thief banging a servant that works at a manor. If the RP becomes long term then do to the thief stealing from the owners of the manor the servant is fired and becomes a thief and holds a tiny grudge against said thief. The two eventually have to steal something together and well during the job the thief forgets that his partner for the job is the same person he banged, after he remembers the two begin to reconcile and eventually become partners and het into a relationship.
2: Assassin x Prince - This idea has a bit of a conflict going on between Humans and Furries and well an assassin is hired to assassinate a Human Prince who is going through a region. However after meeting the Prince the assassin changes his mind. (This idea kinda isn't too well thought out)
3: A Necromancer (a mage who uses magic to raise the dead (like skeletons and zombies) x A peasant on a farm - A Necromancer is trying to build an army of undead minions to take over a kingdom but he meets a peasant on a farm and his priorities shift a little. (This one Also isn't too thought out as I only came up with it recently)
*
Sci-fi Ideas*
1: An Alien x a Human - This idea is kinda a modern and sci-fi idea and it has furries being aliens. Basically a human is abducted and well things go from there. (Kinda only see this as a quick bang, but if anyone is interested in this and can think of a way to make it longer then they can let me know since I can't really think of how to make it longer).
*
Modern Ideas*
1: A Jock x a Nerd - In this idea either the nerd develops a crush in the Jock and the Jock eventually finds out. And they get into a relationship.
2: A Boss x an Intern - This one had a bit of an inspiration from a Yiff comic I read on e hentai once (I think it was called The Internship)
3: A Human in a Furry Femboy prison - This one was inspired from an image I saw once and (it had two furries (a bunny and I think a canine) both of which were Femboys)) the idea would incorporate multiple characters.

*Other Ideas*
1: Some RP ideas based off of the Web comic Two Kinds (these ideas are a mix of MxM, MxF, and FxF)

If anyone is interested in doing any of these RP ideas please let me know either in the replies of this thread, in a conversation, Discord, or MeWe.
My Discord - BodiRockDog22#2007
My MeWe - Azura Night


----------



## shetaizettai (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey. I'm interested in Jock x Nerd, preferably me rping the nerd.


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 24, 2020)

shetaizettai said:


> Hey. I'm interested in Jock x Nerd, preferably me rping the nerd.


Um I was going to be the nerd in the Jock and Nerd one.


----------



## shetaizettai (Feb 24, 2020)

That works! Were you thinking of the nerd as the human?


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 24, 2020)

shetaizettai said:


> That works! Were you thinking of the nerd as the human?


Yes


----------



## shetaizettai (Feb 24, 2020)

What animal did you have in mind for the jock?


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 27, 2020)

shetaizettai said:


> What animal did you have in mind for the jock?


May be a canine or a lion or a bear, you can pick


----------

